
MPAA Warns of Megaupload 'Relaunch' If Servers Are Transferred - recoiledsnake
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/mpaa-megaupload-kim-dotcom-launch-servers-306914
======
melvinng
Why are tax payers money being used for this? I think the citizens should have
a vote on whether megaupload gets shutdown or not.

